# My two hens are 30 weeks old and STILL not laying?



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have two hens that I have had for almost 5 months. They were 8-12wks when I got them. They haven't laid a single egg. They are on the same feed as my Delaware hen who lays a big egg every day. They don't look or act like roosters, what the heck is going on?


----------



## melellison (Aug 12, 2013)

I found all my hens started to lay about 7 - 8 months old


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Are they free ranging? Maybe they have started to lay in a secret place? What's the breed?


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

They were free ranging for a long time but I have had predators so they have stayed in their mobile coop/tractor for almost a week now. No secret spots in there. I will continue to wait as patiently as possible. :l a neighbors dog got all but one of my laying hens so I'm anxious for the last two young hens to start laying. One egg per day isn't enough for my family of 3, but I want to solve this dog problem before adding to the flock and free ranging again.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

What breed are they? My polish didn't lay until ~ 48 weeks and my EE at ~36 weeks. My only early one was the RIR. I know...it is hard to be patient.


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

Barred rock mixes


----------

